

Spring Cleaning Repos - Open Sourcing all my ROR Apps - mcnaz

Hackers,<p>My OSS Ruby on Rails applications:<p><i>RecipeTrees</i> - source (https://github.com/nazar/recipetrees), site (http://receiptree.com)<p>A recipe database but with a twist: users can fork recipes for alteration; all forks are tracked via an acyclic graph. Other features: nutritional value calculation and inclusion of recipes within recipes. Stopped coding in late 2011.<p><i>Parlmnt</i> - source (https://github.com/nazar/parlmnt), site (http://parlmnt.com)<p>Parlmnt scrapes Legislation information from http://parliament.uk and presents it in a more debatable manner. Provides data via a JSON/XML api. This is mostly a Backbone.js application. Still coding but is in early alpha. Helpers welcome.<p><i>MediaCMS</i> - source (https://github.com/nazar/MediaCMS), site (http://pantherfotos.com)<p>A commercial media library supporting: photo/video/audio uploads with background processing with large format support. E-commerce mechainsms available for media up-loaders (i.e. price per image size, audio sample rates etc). A large Rails project clocking in at about 17,000 LOC. Stopped in early 2010.<p><i>DarkFallSage</i> - source (https://github.com/nazar/DarkFallSage), site (he's dead, Jim)<p>DarkFallSage is a WowMaps type website aimed at the DarkFall MMO. Features: custom Google Maps tiles that use the game world map to overlay loot/mob information; mob/loot database; support for clans public/private forums; skill trees; discussions on each game item/skill. Stopped coding in 2010.<p><i>Waster</i> - aka TheLastBunker.com - source (https://github.com/nazar/wasters), site (she's dead, Jim)<p>Wasters was aimed at the Fallen Earth MMO. Wasters was developed to catalogue crafted items, not too dissimilar from the Bill of Materials shipping problem. I re-invented the wheel on this one by figuring out the Materialised Path pattern. Stopped coding in 2010.<p>Live long and prosper.
======
davefp
Props for doing this. Old projects are often a goldmine for people getting
into a given framework, or people working on a similar idea.

~~~
mcnaz
>are often a goldmine

I pretty much use these as snippet sources whenever required.

